# Trailer tires



## mephitic (Sep 1, 2010)

When I bought my trailer, the guy threw in a spare tire, well I think he was just getting it out of his garage. It's in bad shape! I was thinking of sandblasting the rim as it's pretty rusting and painting it white to match the new ones on the trailer. The tire is off of the rim, but appears to be in OK shape. The question is, tubeless or tubes in these things?

Thanks!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 1, 2010)

Tubeless but you can put a tube in it.


----------



## mephitic (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks lckstckn2smknbrls


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 2, 2010)

If the sidewalls are cracked, throw it away.


----------



## mephitic (Sep 2, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> If the sidewalls are cracked, throw it away.



The tire actually looks much better then the rim  ... The rim is all rusted, dirty, and peeling. You can tell the tire has some use on it, but in fairly good condition.


----------

